# Motomag ll rim's



## brassbusterpc (Jul 1, 2013)

Fresh find. Anybody got an idea on the value of these. My BMX guru went to work at an other plant of our's so I'm LOST. Any interest here before I EPay them. Thank's.


----------



## momona (Jul 1, 2013)

Pm sent on mags.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 2, 2013)

*Motomag*

The value really depends all on condition. If they have any cranks it not. I had a black set in nice shape and sold them for $200 to a guy that was restoring a bmx.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank's 41rollfast. After checking EPay and BMX site's these go for $200.00 for damaged, cracked and missing web's to $600.00 for a NICE set. So I think A fair PRICE would be $225.00 Shipped to the lower 48 as these rim's have NO crack's or break's and missing no rim (ie part's of the honeycomb rim) part's MINUS the gut's for the front and rear hub Anybody interested let me know. Thank's Harvey


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jul 3, 2013)

*Motomag ll front and rear rim's*

There on EPay now check them out. CABE member's get a break. Buy it now with free shipping and I'll send $25.00 money order with rim's. Thank's. Harvey


----------



## Sin Mob BMXer (Jul 21, 2013)

brassbusterpc said:


> There on EPay now check them out. CABE member's get a break. Buy it now with free shipping and I'll send $25.00 money order with rim's. Thank's. HarveyView attachment 103318View attachment 103319




so what did they sell for on ebay? I picked the same set and i would like to know,thanks


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jul 23, 2013)

*Moto Mag ll rim's*

$107.50 I charged $25.00 shipping. The only catch was it cost me $29.80 to ship to CA. Parcel Post. Customer received and left a postive feed back. So he must of been happy with price and the rim's. Good luck with your's if your selling. I have a set of Lester's on EPay now. Check them out CABER'S. 10 hour's left.


----------

